# Cleaning wool felt saddle pads



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

A good quality wool or felt saddle pad will last for ever, no worries about that!

I use a rubber curry and a stiff brush every now and again to get rid of the hair build up, then once or twice a year I wash with the pressure hose, no soap and leave it out to dry. I've seen often that people take theirs to the car wand wash and hang them on the wall and use the jet wash, sounds like a plan to me, though I've never tried it.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I wasn't sure if you could get the wool ones all wet. So rinsing off wool is okay? I figured I'd be brushing off shed hair and dirt, but I wasn't sure if I could rinse it off with a hose. 

Thanks


----------



## HnA Tack (Mar 15, 2013)

I've been a dealer for 5 Star pads for years & we always recommend that customers first use the complimentary "dry sponge" to keep them cleaned up after rides. Then if they get really dirty, use a power wash on cold rinse (NO SOAP) - I go to the carwash - just be sure you don't get the wand too close since the pressure could tear the wool fibers. When done, hang over a railing or similar in the standard position - NOT upside down as that can stretch & ruin the leather spine - out of the sun & let it air dry. Do not every use stiff brushes or hard curry combs on them or you will tear fibers too & shorten the life of your pad. You can use one of those "soft,fat nubby fingered curries" on them to loosen any dirt or hair - just be gentle. We have seen some that were HORRID - so dirty, hard, & stunk to high heaven - come out looking like new 5 Stars!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks, that really helps. I'm considering a 5 Star pad, but lamenting the lack of a dark green one.


----------



## HnA Tack (Mar 15, 2013)

Chessie said:


> Thanks, that really helps. I'm considering a 5 Star pad, but lamenting the lack of a dark green one.


I know! I hated to see them discontinue the "colors"! Green was my favorite too! If I can help you at all, pls feel free to contact me.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow! I have five star pads and love them but the sponge isn't working as well as it did when they were newer. I did not think you could pressure spray them due to the dirt becoming further imbedded in the pad. Glad that i read this thread, thanks!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I always pressure wash mine. I've really been wanting to get one of these
https://www.buywaterjet.com/index.php?page=Home.

Work better than the spray nozzle and don't have to spend the $$ at the car wash (and risk getting a bit of soap residue from the hose there).


----------



## HnA Tack (Mar 15, 2013)

goneriding, you do want to be careful that you don't spray directly on them - that can drive dirt & sweat into it; rather, spray at an angle & then go from middle of pad to the outside edges or from top to bottom. (forgot to add it is best if you can hang it up, not lay flat) If anyone has any questions, pls let me know. My SO is soooo hard on his 5 Stars (he trains) & they just keep on taking a beating & coming out nice!


----------

